# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Pillen voor de overgang duur, werken ze echt?

## Mevrouw Beer

Hallo,

Sinds een paar weken heb ik last van opvliegers. Van mijn moeder hoorde ik dat zij toentertijd pillen gebruikte. Nou vind ik ze persoonlijk erg duur en mijn moeder is vergeten hoe ze werkten, als ze uberhaupt werkten.

Wie heeft hier ervaring mee? Is het het waard?

----------


## vera86

Hallo,

Mijn moeder gebruikt ze ook, die zit nu net in de menopauze, en ook al kost het wat, het werkt als een trein!
Er zitten immers ook aardig wat pillen in, dus volgens mij een prima investering. Welke pillen heb je het precies over?

----------


## Mevrouw Beer

Bedankt voor de reactie Vera,
Mijn moeder gebruikte pillen waarvan ze de naam niet meer weet, maar ik heb bij de apotheek pillen van A vogel gezien.
19 euro dus.

----------


## polertun

Koop in alternatief internetwinkel

----------


## Kevertje

Gebruik progesteroncrème. Geen opvliegers maar wel een dip voor de menstruatie. Met die crème veel minder last. Is ook duur trouwens maar ik kan nu niet zonder.

----------

